# Pimp My Sig!



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

anyone like to pimp up my signature..

My fighters are:
Randy Couture
Forrest Griffin
Cub Swanson
Nate Diaz
Matt Wiman

Team name is:
Team Sterling Performance


The one I have is my pittyful try..


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sure. Do you have any idea of how you want it to look?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

not really...I am not picky though...design away.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, well you should have this tomorrow.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey man I appreciate it...Thanks


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I hope that's okay.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

looks good beau, but the only thing is the swanson pic looks a tad bit rough.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That's because it is. Not many pictures of him..


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

WOW man I'm impressed. That is some great skills you have going there. Thats perfect. Thank you so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

B-Real said:


> I hope that's okay.



I think its nice but i would use the same font for all fighter names, including Randy. 

just and opinion though


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I was thinking that. I think I would have spent like 5 minutes thinking about what I was going to do there. I was considering putting him in one of the little rectangles. I just was unsure.


----------

